# Mar 12/13



## hammer (Mar 2, 2011)

I know it's a bit early but I'm hoping to get out to Cannon on the 13th...


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 2, 2011)

I booked a condo at Sugarloaf that weekend.

It'll be my first overnight ski trip, I've always been a pure day tripper.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 2, 2011)

long range forecast is looking decent that weekend, i may postpone this weekend till the 12/13


----------



## MommaBear (Mar 2, 2011)

Booked the Best Western in Waterbury for that weekend.  First time to Stowe and Jay Peak.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 2, 2011)

MommaBear said:


> Booked the Best Western in Waterbury for that weekend.  *First time to Stowe and Jay Peak.*



<-----------------------   Jealous


Two of my favorite mountains.  Got up to Jay last season, but I haven't been to Stowe since I last worked there 7 years ago.


----------



## ta&idaho (Mar 3, 2011)

This will be my only weekend in New England this season, so I'm hoping for some decent weather.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 5, 2011)

There is a massive storm for Sunday night into Monday to blanket a huge swath of the west/Rockies.  Any chance this could hold some eastern promise for next weekend?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 7, 2011)

Long range is ncp


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 7, 2011)

I cant take missing out on all this snow anymore, thinking about heading up to Lake Placid for the weekend.  They're forecasting a chance of rain on Friday and Saturday, but I'd have to think that would be snow in the mountains.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 7, 2011)

Just got off the phone with a lady at a lodge in Lake Placid who claims they have 28" on the ground (in the Village) and that it was still snowing there.


----------



## mlkrgr (Mar 8, 2011)

Looks like unfortunately we'll have NCP at most NH/VT areas Friday and it looks like there is a possibility of a freeze over, which means lift holds are possible going into Saturday due to icing.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 8, 2011)

mlkrgr said:


> Looks like unfortunately we'll have NCP at most NH/VT areas Friday and it looks like there is a possibility of a freeze over, which means lift holds are possible going into Saturday due to icing.



It seems the rain/ice mix amounts predicted for northern NY and northern VT are small for Thursday/Friday, so even if that occurs, given 30+ recent inches of snow, would it really have much of an effect on the weekend skiing?  I would be biased to believe the conditions should still be quite nice, no?


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 8, 2011)

just booked bolton for Sun/Mon....you gotta have PMA "Positive Mental Attitude"


----------



## hammer (Mar 8, 2011)

Perhaps at this point I should just ignore the forecasts and plan on going...not that I don't want to go to Cannon but I'd rather go when the conditions will be better.  Hate having passes to burn...


----------



## drjeff (Mar 8, 2011)

hammer said:


> Perhaps at this point I should just ignore the forecasts and plan on going...not that I don't want to go to Cannon but I'd rather go when the conditions will be better.  Hate having passes to burn...



Bingo, unfortunately as harsh as it sounds, at this time of the year, if you keep waiting for the perfect weather situation and choose not to deal with some maybe less than ideal weather, you might be waiting until the '11-'12 season, especially if you don't have a good deal of flexibility with your schedule 

The base depths are great around most of New England now, but in about 4 short weeks, the mass end of the season closing across much of the New England lift served ski options will be happening/happened in full effect


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 8, 2011)

go with Plan A, plan B is Plan A.....


----------



## billski (Mar 15, 2011)

Just go.  You'll likely be skiing corn, so adjust your anticipation-dial accordingly.  

I should not say this, but I'll drop this incendiary and run out of the thread.  Every time I leave town for a non-skiing-weekend, the weather turns for the warmer.  I will be skiing again on the 25-27.  Stand by Scotty.

run billski, run!


 Once you have eliminated the impossible, whatever remains, however improbable, must be the truth.  - Spock


----------

